# bumblebee?



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

is this a bumblebee cichlid?

got him today and hes pretty big...


















he actually turns the darkish coloring through his mid section to a solid dark brown/black color, so i dont think he is a kenyi. and his yellow is more deep then kenyi which seem to be more of a tan yellow.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, it is a bumblebee.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

cool, got him for only 15$.

good deal =D>


----------



## Brandons714 (Oct 19, 2010)

awilson0001 said:


> cool, got him for only 15$.
> 
> good deal =D>


Whoa? 15 is cheep for them?

I found mine at Petsmart for only $4... lol


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Generally large adult Mbuna are not worth much, unless they are REALLY nice. I think stores charge $15-20 just to make them seem like they are worthwhile... they basically are castoffs. If you like him, consider him a rescue.

They can get really big for Mbuna, and generally tend to get more dull brown as they age.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i do like him and i think he was well worth the 15.

petsmart sells them for 4, but those are only a couple inches

this guy is in really good shap and is about 6-7 inches


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hope he does not rip your other cichlids to shreds. Something crabro are rather prone to do, once settled.

All the best James


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

ill have to watch for that... thank you :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I just got one today too! Happened to come across a breeder and got a large one also, but for $10! Lol. 
Today is my first day on here...so HI!!
Today is my first day as a cichlid owner, sold all my community fish to get them. Spent $120 and got over 40 cichlids of all sizes. What a lucky phone call I made! They are beauties!! :thumb:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

nice
hope to see some pictures when you get a chance


----------

